# Looking for some advice



## TeqDaBrat (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi im new here. My names Tracy and Im 36 years old.

I had my left half of my thyroid gland removed about 6 years ago. I've never been on any thyfoid medication. The last two months I have been extremely sick. It started one day i was out with my neighbour for a drive. I told him I wasn't feeling very good and we came home.
When I went to get out of his vehicle I got very light headed and all the color drained from my face. I was shakey and felt like I was going to pass out. I thought maybe it was my blood sugar as I hadn't ate that day so I manage to barely make it home and grab something to eat. I had the shakes so bad. About an hour went by and I started to feel better. 
A few days went by and I started feeling better. I went to pick my niece up from school I went outside and it started again. Another attack when I was outside. I went back in the house and this attack seem to take longer to go away as I felt weak shakey and light headed. At this point I thought maybe it was infection from my teeth as I could feel one draining so I called my dentist and manged to get them to percribe me clindamycin for infection.
The next day my husband went to the pharmacy to get my perscription filled and I had a full attack I had the shakes so bad and I felt so sick I thought I was going to pass out so I called an ambulance.
The ambulance came and took my blood pressure said I was fine I wasn't going to pass out they thought I was having an anxiety attack maybe from not feeling well from infection as they knew I had a perscription. 
I ended up being in bed for almost two weeks feeling sick and dizzy and shakey. My grandfather passed away well I was sick in bed. I then phoned my family doctor as I had been taking the clindamycin and wasn't feeling any better. I then left the house to see him and again had another attack. I had to sit in his office for almost 3 hours to see him and when they got me into the room my blood pressure was really high they took it like 6 times and it started to come down as I was getting ready to leave his office. He diagnosed me with a viral ear infection.
This was all during the first few weeks of Sept this year. I went back to see my family doctor on Oct 1st and told him my head hurt my ear hurt my throat hurt and my eyes were so. I was very uncomfortable in his office but didn't have a full attack like I had been having. He wanted me to see an ear doctor and eye doctor who have yet to call me as he said my right ear had a wax build up in it.

Sorry but let me back track a little here. About 6 months before this the bright lights at work would bother me and every once in awhile I would have a mild attack like this but I manged to make it through the rest of the day just taking it easy. Now at this point they are getting worse I cannot even leave the house without having one.

i was suppose to go back and see my dr on Oct 15 and I ended up cancelling my appointment because I was scared to go out as these attacks are so scary I didn't want to have another one. I feel cold shakey when Im at home and sometimes hot. It seems the dizziness isn't as bad when this first started but when my ear hurts it comes back. It hurts from my ear all the way down to the right side of my throat where I have half of my gland. Now I do have some serious teeth issues on the top of my mouth.

Last Saturday night I went into emerg and told them everything that was going on. They did xrays and blood work. The doctor there told me that he thinks it is my teeth. I went and saw my dentist today and again had another attack. These attacks are crazy I hate feeling like I am going to pass out and Im not myself. The dentist told me sure I have teeth problems but hes not so sure thats the absolute issue. Now he wants me to go back and see my family doctor again before he pulls my teeth. Im so tired of having these attacks and not being able to live a normal life its so not me. I feel sick to my stomach all day long. Over the last few days I hardley eat. My cheeks and my eyes are sore.Which is probably from my teeth. What I want to know is does anyone know if these anxiety attacks or panic attacks could be causes from the right half of my gland as I have never been on medication for it. And does anyone know anything I can take to control these attacks. I would greatly appreciate any advice anyone can give me as Im going nutz here.

Thank you so much


----------



## Deedah (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm also new to these boards, but have been reading lots of other posts. It seems that anxiety attacks are quite common in people with thyroid problems. NastyHashi says she was home bound for a long time while dealing with thyroid situation. A very easy person to talk to. Try to contact Nasty Hashi... has an encouraging story. Look on RAI fears to see our conversation.


----------



## mcotant (Nov 19, 2007)

I have had many of these same symptoms. Found this board by accident while researching hypo thyroid, as my doctor just got my test results back and said I have this. It seems like it would be good for you to ask for some labs to be done to see if the problem is related to thyroid. I just started on the meds today and I am hoping they help because I haven't felt good for 2 months. I hope you get better soon!


----------



## bella77 (Jan 15, 2008)

Hello my name is bella77.....Hi....I'm new and maybe I can give u a little advice, I too was and still am light sensitive some days better than others though I had my whole thyroid removed 5 weeks ago, my thyroid was toxic, however the light sensitivity in my eyes was caused by my thyroid I have mild graves orbitopathy, however the good news is there is a test to confirm it. It is a injection of contrast dye followed with a ct scan of the eyes to see if u have tissue building behind the eyes, what happens is if u do have tissue behind the eyes it pushes the eye forward past the nomal orbit that protects the eye from harmfull rays such as sun and light when this is exposed therefore the eye becomes sensitive to light, so sunglasses might help during this time also a over the counter eye drop for dry eyes called Optive, also if u are a smoker it will make your eyes more sensitive to light so try to cut back.Good luck to u I wish u well...


----------



## jess12808 (Jan 14, 2008)

I agree that further testing wouldnt hurt. i would ask the doc and see what they think. Also maybe look into getting a second opinion if your Family doc doesnt agree with you. Maybe look into getting an ednocrinologist just to get an evaluation.
Sounds like me 5 years ago. I never had my thyroid removed but when I was not being looked after by doctors I had felt terrible and still to this day have light sensitivity. 
Please be sure to keep us updated and let us know how everything goes...


----------

